# What high school stereotype would the user above you be?



## Chains (Oct 13, 2020)

Haven't seen this one done yet, so lets go.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 13, 2020)

The cool guy


----------



## Chary (Oct 13, 2020)

The comic book nerd


----------



## Flame (Oct 13, 2020)

journalist of the school paper.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 13, 2020)

Chary said:


> The comic book nerd



um, ackstually, they’re graphic novels(all jokes aside you were pretty spot on)


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Oct 13, 2020)

Muscles but no brain kid.

(No i am not talking about you Scott because yours was said already and i agree)


----------



## Stealphie (Oct 14, 2020)

the weeb


----------



## Kingy (Oct 14, 2020)

the memer


----------



## Stealphie (Oct 14, 2020)

the gay guy


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 14, 2020)

the class clown


----------



## Stealphie (Oct 14, 2020)

the dollar store class clown


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 14, 2020)

^^In the back of the class, with headphones playing 3DS.


----------



## Stealphie (Oct 14, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> ^^In the back of the class, with headphones playing 3DS.


I don't like the fact that that is scarily accurate
also uhh slap happy kid? i dont really know lol


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 14, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> I don't like the fact that that is scarily accurate
> also uhh slap happy kid? i dont really know lol


Not a kid anymore, but when I was, I sat at the back of the class.


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 14, 2020)

One of the nerd like kids. But also cool. In the middle.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Oct 14, 2020)

hackerman


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 14, 2020)

Random kid in another class that I haven't spoken to.


----------



## Stealphie (Oct 14, 2020)

kid that sits in front of the teacher


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 14, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> kid that sits in front of the teacher


Don't we all, child who is cool but also picked on a bit.


----------



## Stealphie (Oct 14, 2020)

doesn't usually get into trouble


----------



## GABO1423 (Oct 14, 2020)

A cool person, who is just a little bit too shy.


----------



## Stealphie (Oct 14, 2020)

the cool kid


----------



## x65943 (Oct 14, 2020)

The kid who gets irate when the xboner/ps fans say Nintendo is not "mature"


----------



## Lacius (Oct 14, 2020)

The second-year senior who always smells like cigarette smoke.


----------



## x65943 (Oct 14, 2020)

;A; 

The guy who wears the che guevara t shirt


----------



## Lacius (Oct 14, 2020)

x65943 said:


> ;A;
> 
> The guy who wears the che guevara t shirt


The guy who wears the che guevara t shirt with the sleeves cut off.


----------



## x65943 (Oct 14, 2020)

The guy who cut the sleeves off the other guys shirt for his haughty display of opulence and lack of class awareness


----------



## Lacius (Oct 14, 2020)

The guy who cut the sleeves off his shirt as a haughty display of lack of class


----------



## Stealphie (Oct 14, 2020)

The guy that's stuck in 7th grade even though he is 16 years old


----------



## Lacius (Oct 14, 2020)

The guy who peaked in seventh grade so now he teaches it


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 14, 2020)

The avid Zelda fan


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 14, 2020)

The kid that won’t let you cheat.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 14, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> The kid that won’t let you cheat.


How dare you accuse me of such heinous behavior you monster, what’s next, you’re gonna compare me to hitler?


----------



## Stealphie (Oct 14, 2020)

The kid who thinks he's the funniest shit on the planet


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 14, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> The kid who thinks he's the funniest shit on the planet


You were somewhat right, I think things are funny while writing them, but realize how unfunny they are after hitting enter

the kid who likes ace attorney a lot

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Or the nerd, I guess you could say


----------



## Stealphie (Oct 14, 2020)

I dont think enough kids like ace attorney for that to be a stereotype.

Anyway, kid who sits alone in the lunch table


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 14, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> I dont think enough kids like ace attorney for that to be a stereotype.
> 
> Anyway, kid who sits alone in the lunch table


I sat with 1 friend at the lunch table 

also, the kid who brings his 3ds to school


----------



## Stealphie (Oct 14, 2020)

who wouldnt

the kid who does not stop


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 14, 2020)

Good point


----------



## Chains (Oct 14, 2020)

the class clown


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 14, 2020)

Chains said:


> the class clown


The calm kid


----------



## Chary (Oct 14, 2020)

Kid that doodles in their notebook margins during class


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 14, 2020)

The girl with good grades but everyone hates.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Oct 14, 2020)

The guy who seems like a delinquent until you get to know them.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 14, 2020)

The Guy who is bored about Education (because he is a very smart one) and composes Songs during the Lesson.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 14, 2020)

The typical teacher that lets it's students do whatever the fuck they want.


----------



## Chains (Oct 14, 2020)

Kid who farts in class and blames it on the chair.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 14, 2020)

Kid who breaths the fumes of said farts and blames it on the chair.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 14, 2020)

The pervert.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 14, 2020)

The one that loves me in secret


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Oct 14, 2020)

Yep, the pervert.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 14, 2020)

Another fan.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Oct 14, 2020)

?

Thought that i will be a emo kid 

You dissapointed me


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 14, 2020)

The one who won't realize that I'm way too narcissstic. A.K.A. the one who doesn't pays attention (at class)... because of me.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Oct 14, 2020)

Yep, still a pervert.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 14, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Yep, still a pervert.


Look what you and Dinoh made me do.
Are you happy now?


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Oct 14, 2020)

the guy that is horny 24/7


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 14, 2020)

Me reading your comments every day 24/7/365


----------



## Stealphie (Oct 14, 2020)

horny


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 14, 2020)

The kid who loves Sonic and SEGA.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Oct 14, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> The kid who loves Sonic and SEGA.


yikes


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Oct 14, 2020)

We are going in circles so get the fuck out @JuanMena !



CPG said:


> yikes


The silent kid.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 14, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> We are going in circles so get the fuck out @JuanMena !
> 
> 
> The silent kid.


I actually want to walk out my puppy. So, yeah, in a few minutes I'll let you love each other.
Remember, I can play games too 

Ah, yes, forgot:

The kid that messes with the big kid and cries when the big kid slaps his face.


----------



## Stealphie (Oct 14, 2020)

The kid who thinks that every brazilian loves sega when they really don't. shut up it's not funny


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Oct 14, 2020)

The kid that is sick and tired of the you’re going to Brazil meme


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 14, 2020)

The kid who is nice to everyone


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 14, 2020)

Little hipster.


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 14, 2020)

Weird kid.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Oct 14, 2020)

The nerd


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 14, 2020)

The edgelord


----------



## Dartz150 (Oct 14, 2020)

The Drug Dealer


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 14, 2020)

Dartz150 said:


> The Drug Dealer


What gave you that idea?


The weeb


----------



## Stealphie (Oct 14, 2020)

the "STOP REPLYING I WANNA DO THIS WITH OTHER PEOPLE PLEASE" kid


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 14, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> the "STOP REPLYING I WANNA DO THIS WITH OTHER PEOPLE PLEASE" kid


The “k i will” kid


----------



## Stealphie (Oct 14, 2020)

the "ok good" kid


----------



## IC_ (Oct 14, 2020)

The kid that talks about one mario party game all the time?


----------



## Stealphie (Oct 14, 2020)

the kids that plays animal crossing on their 3ds 30/7


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Oct 14, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> The Guy who is bored about Education (because he is a very smart one) and composes Songs during the Lesson.



“She”, but otherwise very accurate.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 14, 2020)

StrayGuitarist said:


> “She”, but otherwise very accurate.


Very,very sorry,my Lady.......


----------



## Chary (Oct 14, 2020)

The guy that everyone loves and even the bullies are friendly to.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Oct 14, 2020)

The snobby nerd.


----------



## Chary (Oct 14, 2020)

The angtsy kid that sits in the desks in the back and always wears a hoodie


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 14, 2020)

The Girl in the first Row,which is always raising the Hand and cries "I know it !!"


----------



## Stealphie (Oct 14, 2020)

The guy that not a single soul dislikes


----------



## Chains (Oct 14, 2020)

The guy who won't let you copy his homework


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 14, 2020)

The kid who always asks you if he can copy your homework


----------



## Chary (Oct 14, 2020)

the kid who NEVER has his homework finished on time


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 14, 2020)

The kid who reminds the teacher of the homework


----------



## Stealphie (Oct 14, 2020)

the kid who "AAAA YOU REPLY BEFORE I CAN"


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 14, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> the kid who "AAAA YOU REPLY BEFORE I CAN"


The “it’s cool, write what you were gonna write about chary” kid


----------



## Stealphie (Oct 14, 2020)

The "I can't because of the name of the thread" kid


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 15, 2020)

The “fuck it, if I just quote her message she’ll technically be above you”kid


Chary said:


> the kid who NEVER has his homework finished on time


----------



## IC_ (Oct 15, 2020)

The kids that can never stay on topic


----------



## x65943 (Oct 15, 2020)

the kid who thinks donkey kong NES is superior to donkey kong arcade


----------



## Chains (Oct 15, 2020)

Wore a Choker to class.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 15, 2020)

Skool skipper


----------



## Deleted member 513667 (Oct 15, 2020)

retard


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 15, 2020)

Rude kid.


----------



## eyeliner (Oct 15, 2020)

The one who goes around campus hugging books.


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 16, 2020)

eyeliner said:


> The one who goes around campus hugging books.


The kid who never talked to me.

(and I do take books outside and read. Mostly Commodore user manuals and such. Good guess)


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 16, 2020)

Most likely to work in computer development.


----------



## x65943 (Oct 16, 2020)

the kid who sits behind you in class and slaps you

when you turn around he is acting like it never happened


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 16, 2020)

x65943 said:


> the kid who sits behind you in class and slaps you
> 
> when you turn around he is acting like it never happened


IT WAS HIM!


----------



## Vovajka (Oct 16, 2020)

the bully lol


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 16, 2020)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> The kid who never talked to me.
> 
> (and I do take books outside and read. Mostly Commodore user manuals and such. Good guess)



The One who talks only about Commodore 64 is the best Homecomputer and Atari 800 XL is crap.





Vovajka said:


> the bully lol


Sorry,I do not know you long enough to say,which Type you are,my Friend.


----------



## Vovajka (Oct 16, 2020)

lol you can guess, I don't mind. I think you were the horror movie lover.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Oct 16, 2020)

the guy that no one knew but is getting popular for some reason


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 16, 2020)

The guy in my van.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Oct 16, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> The guy in my van.


not wrong

also not at all a pedo


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 16, 2020)

The guy that's into underground stuff and everyone goes like  when he talks about it.

*I'm back for more of your  love.*


----------



## Chains (Oct 16, 2020)

The Mexican Foreign-Exchange Student that smells like farts whose name the teachers can never pronounce right.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 16, 2020)

Chains said:


> The Mexican Foreign-Exchange Student that smells like farts whose name the teachers can never pronounce right.


I blame it on the chair.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 16, 2020)

The horny kid


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Oct 16, 2020)

the kid that believes nintendo is god


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Oct 16, 2020)

the jock who thinks he's cool


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 16, 2020)

The kid who brags about his hacked 3ds


----------



## IC_ (Oct 16, 2020)

The kid who brags about his nintendo switch and then has joycon drift issues a few months later


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 16, 2020)

IC_ said:


> The kid who brags about his nintendo switch and then has joycon drift issues a few months later


WHY ARE ALL OF THESE ACCURATE(except the dude who called me drug dealer)

The kid who brings her 3ds to school


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 16, 2020)

Most likely to read a Scott pilgrim to you, even if you run.


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Oct 17, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> The kid who brags about his hacked 3ds


ngl this is pretty accurate for me


----------



## Ricken (Oct 17, 2020)

The quiet kid who can't talk to 90% of people but won't shut up around the other 10%


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Oct 17, 2020)

The emo kid?


----------



## Stealphie (Oct 17, 2020)

THE emo kid


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 17, 2020)

That nerdy but wholesome dude no one understands


----------



## Vovajka (Oct 17, 2020)

The stoner lol


----------



## Stealphie (Oct 18, 2020)

@Chains the troublemaker (since he's now banned lol)


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 18, 2020)

What the fuck? How did he got banned?
No wait... asking is against the rules.

It just surprised *that I'm a far worse member* and I've never got to that point.
Just saying


----------



## godreborn (Oct 18, 2020)

^^ member of the occult trying to place a hex on @DinohScene .


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 18, 2020)

godreborn said:


> ^^ member of the occult trying to place a hex on @DinohScene .


That's wrong. I'm trying to put a love hex on AlanJohn (◍•ᴗ•◍)❤
Dinoh loves me, but I'm not interested because he doesn't has his own podcast.

You're the guy that misses gym's class NOT ON PURPOSE, but because you're weak.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 18, 2020)

don't you just love making the mods uncomfortable by having a browmance on them.  you with alan john and me with dinoh.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 18, 2020)

godreborn said:


> don't you just love making the mods uncomfortable by having a browmance on them.  you with alan john and me with dinoh.


What are you talking about?
*My love is sincere.*
I love when they punish me when I act like a naughty boy


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 18, 2020)

^^most likely to simp


----------



## godreborn (Oct 18, 2020)

"lick my boots, PIG!"


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 18, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> ^^most likely to simp


_I'm a pervert, but that's the chair's fault._


----------



## godreborn (Oct 18, 2020)

you're not just a pervert, you're a male nympho.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

or to use your gym analogy, here's how we met.  this one time in gym class, we had to do the dreaded rope climb.  I kept trying, one arm after the other, but I kept sliding down, burning my thighs, until I fell on to @JuanMena 's head.  he was spotting me.  I hope he liked what he saw, well he must've, because we've been close ever since.  I took that from seinfeld when George and Jerry were outed.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 18, 2020)

godreborn said:


> you're not just a pervert, you're a male nympho.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> or to use your gym analogy, here's how we met.  this one time in gym class, we had to do the dreaded rope climb.  I kept trying, one arm after the other, but I kept sliding down, burning my thighs, until I fell on to @JuanMena 's head.  he was spotting me.  I hope he liked what he saw, well he must've, because we've been close ever since.  I took that from seinfeld when George and Jerry were outed.


And continuing your story:
The instant you fell on my head I couldn't help but think: _How cute an extra belly button
_


----------



## godreborn (Oct 18, 2020)

you liked what you saw.  I know you like you know the back of my head.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 18, 2020)

godreborn said:


> you liked what you saw.  I know you like you know the back of my head.


Yeah, do you need a pair of tweezers to put that little thing out?
Pimples are kinda annoying.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 18, 2020)

just use the same pair you use when you masturbate.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 18, 2020)

godreborn said:


> just use the same pair you use when you masturbate.


What the fuck? And I'm the pervert here?


----------



## godreborn (Oct 18, 2020)

I never said I wasn't a pervert as well, but you will find no porn on my laptop or links to it in my browser.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 18, 2020)

I'm not amazed that no one would find porn on your laptop.
Most of the porn you consume goes through your mouth


----------



## godreborn (Oct 18, 2020)

porn is subhuman.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

me: put it in.  JuanMena: it's already in.  me: what?  wiggle it around.  JuanMena: sorry, too late.  I was thinking of Alan John.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Stealphie (Oct 18, 2020)

stop being horny on main please


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 18, 2020)

godreborn said:


> don't you just love making the mods uncomfortable by having a browmance on them.  you with alan john and me with dinoh.



I've done far worse things then make out with a pink floyd fan from PSX place.
Not even remotely uncomfortable/10 Would do.



Stealphie said:


> stop being horny on main please



No :c


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 18, 2020)

DinohScene said:


> No :c






*X2*


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2020)

RIP OP


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2020)

Was this an alt account? His custom title is "GBAtemp Drifter".


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 23, 2020)

koohiiwonomimasu69 said:


> Was this an alt account? His custom title is "GBAtemp Drifter".


Now you're making me wonder one single thing:
Are you Chains using yet another alt account?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Now you're making me wonder one single thing:
> Are you Chains using yet another alt account?


This is an alt account and the staff already know it. I am not Chains. A few months ago I recovered my old account and deleted it.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 23, 2020)

koohiiwonomimasu69 said:


> This is an alt account and the staff already know it. I am not Chains. A few months ago I recovered my old account and deleted it.




You'd probably be the student that goes: 
"Aren't we going to have Homework this weekend teacher?"


----------



## Chary (Oct 23, 2020)

The art kid that everyone begs to draw random stuff for them


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 23, 2020)

@Chary runs some trading card game club thing and hates homework.


----------



## battlecatsahead (Oct 27, 2020)

the kid that is denying that he is gay, but everyone knows he really is


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 27, 2020)

battlecatsahead said:


> the kid that is denying that he is gay, but everyone knows he really is


That is slaphappygamer, not Kingay_.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 27, 2020)

The computer nerd


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 27, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> The computer nerd


That really loud and obnoxious kid. 

(and I'm only a nerd for boring 80s computers.)


----------



## IC_ (Oct 27, 2020)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> That really loud and obnoxious kid.
> 
> (and I'm only a nerd for boring 80s computers.)


The crazy computer nerd who's scared of the government and modern technology


----------



## IS1982 (Oct 27, 2020)

IC_ said:


> The crazy computer nerd who's scared of the government and modern technology


WHAT!? No. I like modern technology. It is just so fiddly and hard to work with. And you have to do so much to get anything set up. On a lot of old computers, you just flick a switch and everything is ready. Now on all these new and "fast" Macs and Windows, you have to wait a really long time for anything to happen. And don't get me started on Cell phones. I hate them. How are you supposed to type on a _tiny_ screen? Not only is it really hard, it gets fingerprints everywhere. Cell phones are really more like small computers than phones anyways. If I had to get one, it'd be an ancient flip phone. None of that new complicated stuff. And lastly, old tech is cool.

Oh yeah, I have to go do this thingie as well.
Nintendo nerd.


----------



## IC_ (Oct 27, 2020)

Eh, nintendo is just making garbage these days...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 27, 2020)

Yeah, I’m the Nintendo nerd

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also, now i have the Avgn theme stuck in my head, thanks


----------



## Flame (Oct 27, 2020)

the kid who hides a comic book in his science book


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 28, 2020)

Flame said:


> the kid who hides a comic book in his science book



That guy who laughs at stupid ideas like:


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 28, 2020)

^that kid that has no problem telling you how sucky your shoes are, even think they are cool.


----------



## eyeliner (Oct 28, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> ^that kid that has no problem telling you how sucky your shoes are, even think they are cool.


The idealist that wants to save the world and everybody in between.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 5, 2020)

The dog person


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 7, 2020)

The guy who treats his sexuality as his entire personality.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 7, 2020)

Well, actually-
*looks at the hell that is the politics section*
*closes mouth*


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 7, 2020)

the guy that get angry at people who call bisexuality a phase

(then again im the exact same)


----------



## TajMacartney (Nov 9, 2020)

about a cheerful physical education teacher


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Nov 9, 2020)

Freshman.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 18, 2020)

The guy in debate club


----------



## FANDROID_SWIMBOIS (Dec 14, 2020)

take this for an example: youre in school ( i know, youre screaming, shaking and also screaming from anger, exhaustion, anxiety and all the central concepts of school stereotypically) this little guy right here scottish pilgrimage is sitting next to you. a kid, if you will, but also an unwelcome one. 

you think to yourself : "what in the gods name im 70 years old, on the brink of my life, but im in high school with a kid???" 

_it was exposition_
scot look at you and say" HEY OLD GUY HAHAHHA WHAT IS UP OLD DUDE YOU THE NEW TEACHER HERE XDXDXD"
that is the stereotype, the little kid the little XD saying kid. imagine that for a concept! ha HA!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 15, 2020)

The weird kid


----------



## Flame (Dec 15, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> The weird kid



the kid who sticks stickers with the message "I like u"


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Dec 15, 2020)

Flame said:


> the kid who sticks stickers with the message "I like u"


The kid who bothers others during lunch but nobody takes him seriously and at the end he doesn't have enough time to eat his own meal.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 15, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> The kid who bothers others on launch but nobody takes him seriously and at the end he doesn't have enough time to eat his own meal.


The emo


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 15, 2020)

The guy who makes friends with everyone.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 15, 2020)

who?


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Flame (Dec 15, 2020)

1B51004 said:


>



the new kid,


----------



## Sneethan (Dec 16, 2020)

Flame said:


> the new kid,



That one guy that actually helps you out on your first day.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 16, 2020)

Sneethan said:


> That one guy that actually helps you out on your first day.



That guy with the flashy clothes!


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 16, 2020)

the guy that is always first in line


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 16, 2020)

CPG said:


> the guy that is always first in line



That dude who's all about A E S T H E T I C S and V A P O R W A V E


----------



## Sneethan (Dec 16, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> That dude who's all about A E S T H E T I C S and V A P O R W A V E



the guy that plays minecraft lan in class with his friends.


----------



## Ricken (Dec 17, 2020)

Sneethan said:


> the guy that plays minecraft lan in class with his friends.


The guy who makes friends by using levitate cheats on OoT3D before school


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 17, 2020)

Ricken said:


> The guy who makes friends by using levitate cheats on OoT3D before school



The guy with a Nintendo DS all the time while on his headphones usually seen playing Sonic, Mega Man, Kirby, TWEWY, some SMT, maybe a Tales game...


...or, to cut it short, not too dissimilar to this guy:


----------



## Ricken (Dec 17, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> The guy with a Nintendo DS all the time while on his headphones usually seen playing Sonic, Mega Man, Kirby, TWEWY, some SMT, maybe a Tales game...
> 
> 
> ...or, to cut it short, not too dissimilar to this guy:



The guy who takes screenshots of 2B going up ladders to send to friends on a bi-weekly basis


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 17, 2020)

Ricken said:


> The guy who takes screenshots of 2B going up ladders to send to friends on a bi-weekly basis


The guy who is always willing to talk to you about some rpg you never heard of with a name like Final hearts tenshin kingdom;gate 2.5 hd deluxe birth by sleep


----------



## Ricken (Dec 17, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> The guy who is always willing to talk to you about some rpg you never heard of with a name like Final hearts tenshin kingdom;gate 2.5 hd deluxe birth by sleep


The guy who'd stab someone to death with a flaming power of love sword after they complain that you got gum stuck in his digestive tract for seven years


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 17, 2020)

Ricken said:


> The guy who'd stab someone to death with a flaming power of love sword after they complain that you got gum stuck in his digestive tract for seven years


All the non Scott pilgrim fans are probably confused as hell right now


----------



## Ricken (Dec 17, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> All the non Scott pilgrim fans are probably confused as hell right now


The guy who's vegan powers were taken away because he legitimately thought gelato was vegan friendly


----------



## Sneethan (Dec 18, 2020)

Ricken said:


> The guy who's vegan powers were taken away because he legitimately thought gelato was vegan friendly



That guy that flexes being a flewitarian (yes thats a real thing)


----------



## Ricken (Dec 18, 2020)

Sneethan said:


> That guy that flexes being a flewitarian (yes thats a real thing)


lmao isn't that just liking vegetables more than meat so you thusly eat more vegetables than meat
Yknow what that's you.  You're the guy who put a name to liking vegetables more than meat so you could feel special for having a label nobody's heard of
(I will honestly flex I can write with both hands though )


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 19, 2020)

The pedantic guy


----------



## Sneethan (Dec 19, 2020)

Ricken said:


> lmao isn't that just liking vegetables more than meat so you thusly eat more vegetables than meat
> Yknow what that's you.  You're the guy who put a name to liking vegetables more than meat so you could feel special for having a label nobody's heard of
> (I will honestly flex I can write with both hands though )



I mean yes and no. A good example of it is that you are mostly vegan and still eat milk chocolate.

The guy that sits at home doing work from that subject everyone hates ahead of time.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 7, 2021)

The kid who isn't there too often


----------



## slaphappygamer (Apr 7, 2021)

The kid who likes on a first date.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Apr 7, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> The kid who likes on a first date.


male peach but epic


----------



## Vila_ (Apr 8, 2021)

CPG said:


> male peach but epic


the normal kid


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Apr 8, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> the normal kid



The guy always talking about the game he played for the whole afternoon the previous night!


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Apr 8, 2021)

the quiet guy who draws really really good pics of airplanes/tanks


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Apr 8, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> the quiet guy who draws really really good pics of airplanes/tanks



The guy who sleeps thru class and who doesn't hide his sleep deprivation!


----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 8, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> The guy who sleeps thru class and who doesn't hide his sleep deprivation!


Typical Oldskool father of 2 in high school. Shows up late to class, Carrying a machine gun, smoking a cigar, and wearing a eye patch....Then always goes home with teacher after class.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Apr 8, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Typical Oldskool father of 2 in high school. Shows up late to class, Carrying a machine gun, smoking a cigar, and wearing a eye patch....Then always goes home with teacher after class.





Spoiler: YAKUZA 5 SPOILERS!!!



Except that he only had one kid canonically with a lady who aborted said child so she could try to continue what ultimately ended up as a failed J-Pop idol career. Let's just say they weren't on speaking terms after that.



In actuality, though, he's thrilled by zombie outbreaks!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 2, 2021)

the kid who got expelled


----------



## x65943 (Jun 2, 2021)

the kid who got suspended


----------



## smallissue (Jun 2, 2021)

i'm the kid who never eats during school and denies that it's unhealthy, o-o
the kid who hides as much of his skin as possible because he's so shy uwu
also the kid who plays his modded dsi on the bus :^)


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 2, 2021)

the kid that everyone knows for the wrong reasons


----------



## smallissue (Jun 2, 2021)

the kid who's not retarded, trust me


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 2, 2021)

the kid who wears cat ears


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 2, 2021)

Most likely to start a book club.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 2, 2021)

The kid who would be friendly with everyone


----------



## eyeliner (Jun 2, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> Most likely to start a book club.


The one that keeps talking to the people at the cafeteria, hoping to get a better serving.


----------



## x65943 (Jun 2, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


> The kid who would be friendly with everyone


The kid who lives on the other side of town but somehow always seems to be around your neighborhood at night


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 2, 2021)

x65943 said:


> The kid who lives on the other side of town but somehow always seems to be around your neighborhood at night


kid who draws in the back of class


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 2, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> kid who draws in the back of class




Kid who gets his phone/handheld confiscated by the teacher


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 3, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> Kid who gets his phone/handheld confiscated by the teacher


the kid that is confused on what hes doing


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 3, 2021)

the riolu who somehow got into a human high school


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 3, 2021)

EDIT: you know what
i think that was really offensive
original post gone


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 3, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> the kid that is confused on what hes doing



Nah this is more accurate


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2021)

Stoner that is pretty popular for being chill with everyone


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 3, 2021)

Most likely to panty-raid in college.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 3, 2021)

the kid to be very kind o everyone


----------



## smallissue (Jun 3, 2021)

the kid who says typing correctly for schoolwork is painful


----------



## Minox (Jun 3, 2021)

The one who 'never studies for exams' and yet always gets 100/100


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Jun 10, 2021)

Obviously, the class clown.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 10, 2021)

kid who is really open about his fetish


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Jun 10, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> kid who is really open about his fetish


Except that, for me, it's not a fetish...


----------



## Happy_Chaos (Jun 11, 2021)

Dat guy who thinks its Halloween the entire year.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 11, 2021)

The expelled kid (cuz he's banned)


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 11, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> The expelled kid (cuz he's banned)



The high kid who walks like they have a BM crowning


----------



## x65943 (Jun 11, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> The high kid who walks like they have a BM crowning


the kid who is giggling in the back of the classroom


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 11, 2021)

x65943 said:


> the kid who is giggling in the back of the classroom




That guy with the glasses


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 11, 2021)

Most likely to cut class and go to the creek across the street to get high with the sophomores.


----------



## TheN00b21 (Jun 11, 2021)

The guy who doesn't swear at all and doesn't have any social. (aka the quiet chad)


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 12, 2021)

the new student


----------



## Deleted member 560282 (Jun 12, 2021)

Shy emo boy with pure heart


----------



## Chary (Jun 12, 2021)

The guy who doodles anime stuff in his school planner


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 13, 2021)

Most likely to review cats.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 13, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> Most likely to review cats.


the really calm teacher who gives u several extra days to finish homework


----------



## Chary (Jun 13, 2021)

Kid who wears a hoodie no matter what


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2021)

The girl who everyone enjoys hanging out with despite her being a bit of a weeb


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 22, 2021)

the demon who's here somehow


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 17, 2021)

I wish I had internet when I was in high school. I graduated a year after you were born. Lol


----------



## Flame (Sep 17, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> I wish I had internet when I was in high school. I graduated a year after you were born. Lol



that guy who would get detention for slapping every one.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 17, 2021)

^ Most likely to draw potatoes and show everyone how great they look.


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Sep 17, 2021)

The chatty active one


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2021)

The retro gaming nerd


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Sep 17, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The retro gaming nerd



That is actually VERY spot on


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 2, 2021)

the guy everyone pretends to hate, but secretly likes


----------



## Stealphie (Dec 2, 2021)

the weeb that has no friends


----------



## Kingy (Dec 2, 2021)

the weeb that has friends


----------



## Deleted member 560282 (Dec 2, 2021)

That dude that people always end relying on


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 2, 2021)

The one who's obsessed /& drawing anime girls in class all the time.


----------



## Deleted member 560282 (Dec 2, 2021)

CoolMe said:


> The one who's obsessed /& drawing anime girls in class all the time.


....Yeah that seems accurate-


----------



## Deleted member 491410 (Dec 2, 2021)

CoolMe said:


> The one who's obsessed /& drawing anime girls in class all the time.


The kid that uses addtext.com to add text to images.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 2, 2021)

LunaDook said:


> The kid that uses addtext.com to add text to images.


Hmm.. Is that a thing, really? And sorry but you're way off!


----------



## Deleted member 491410 (Dec 3, 2021)

CoolMe said:


> Hmm.. Is that a thing, really? And sorry but you're way off!


dude

it's right there


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 3, 2021)

Stealphie said:


> the weeb that has no friends


fuck you


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 3, 2021)

LunaDook said:


> dude
> 
> it's right there
> 
> View attachment 287979


I meant if that's a "high school stereotype"..


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 20, 2021)

guy who's a zelda fan


----------



## slaphappygamer (Dec 21, 2021)

The one who never returns Scott Pilgrim books to school library. "I'm pretty sure I've already returned those." - Julie_Pilgrim 2021


----------



## IC_ (Dec 21, 2021)

The quiet older kid who spends all his time in the school library


----------



## FurryVile (Dec 22, 2021)

a furry


----------



## Flame (Dec 22, 2021)

FurryVile said:


> a furry



New Kid. bit weird.


----------

